# 3 mg of Versed



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 8, 2010)

Can you bill for Versed as the anesthesia used? If you can how?


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 8, 2010)

Are billing in an office setting?


----------



## dwaldman (Dec 9, 2010)

J2250 (Injection, midazolam HCl, per 1 mg), which is for Versed.

So J2250 x 3 units for 3 mg. Sorry for the typo in my previous post I was asking if you were billing in an office setting. In a facility setting, one could go into status indicators and other policies about anesthesia drugs and supplies that might be packaged into the payment for a particular procedure.  In ASC they might determine which codes have I think a K2 status indicator which would be reimbursed in ASC setting or what they would internally placed within the procedure code. Whereas, in a hospital setting the drugs might be all list out regardless if they are bundled or  not since there are pharmacy downloads and different way their chargemaster works and different reporting styles.


----------

